# Suzuki DF15 flush hole stripped. HELP



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

I ended up using a helical thread insert and that did the trick! Nifty little tool.

Which leads me to my next question:

Those little inserts come with a tang that breaks away and falls into the hole.  I was planning on leaving it intact as it wouldn't hurt anything but alas, it broke off anyway and fell into the hole.  How worried should I be about getting that out of there?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I am no expert but my concern would be that little piece of metal flying around inside the water jacket and finding its way into the impellar.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Take a bendable drinking straw, duct tape it to the end of your shop vac hose and fish around in there until it gets sucked up.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

Just wanted to follow up on this. I fished the piece of metal out with a magnet and all is good.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Since you were able to get it out with a magnet, it's not stainless so are you worried about the coil rusting?


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

So far so good. The threads are clean and shiny.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

HighPlains,

I would consider putting some anticorrosive grease on that. If magnetic, (steel) and now into a nonferrous metal you will get electrolysis and this may result in welding your bolt into the coil. You may want to run this by other forum readers. Nice fix, beats the heck out of $500 fix.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

The housing is ferrous as the magnet sticks to it as well. The helical coil is coated with something for sure as it has been 4+ months and it is as shiny as the day I installed it. I inspect it every time I use the boat and it continues to work and look flawless.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

Sounds like you did a proper cost effective repair. get out and catch some fish.


----------

